# A Thank You and an Update on Boo Boo



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought I would update and thank everyone for being so supportive when too my horror Boo Boo developed a secondary glaucoma, I think out of everything I have been through with my dogs, that includes my last little shih tzu who had three eye operations the first when the eye ball popped out (proptosis) and two other injuries that were all fixed with only slight loss of vision. Boo Boo’s last episode was the scariest because of this age and all of his other medical problems and it looked worse then proptosis in that the swelling was so much and the bleeding in the eye! Thank you all for being there and especially on the day I went back to the Vet to see if he would lose that eye, because his heart is much enlarged. It was great to have voices out there.

Boo Boo is doing great and he recovered his eye, no he is still blind PRA is for life, but the eye drained the swelling is controlled and it is still the big brown eye it was before (no lens), this is considered an eye recovery and if he was sighted he may well have retained his sight. He is doing well on his eye medications that are given at the same time every morning. The Vet’s now think the Glaucoma is due to the prednisone he takes for his Addison’s. Thanks again and I hope this never happens to any of your dogs, just know it’s not the end of the world. 
As for Boo Boo he was always a pain in the butt and in old age he is living up to that standard.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing well...please give him a big hug from Panda and me...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

BooBoo is one of the prettiest little guys I have seen..his color is magnificent, is it a rare color for his breed? I am so happy for you that he is doing better...hugs and love...and some rest for you!!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

So glad boo boo is doing well....what a cutie.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

So happy he kept the eye. He really is beautiful.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww Boo Boo... what a beautiful pain in the butt you are ! So happy you are feeling better.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Boo Boo is _adorable_! Glad he's doing okay.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to hear Boo Boo recovered; he is very handsome


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

So glad to hear that Boo Boo is doing better and didn't lose his eye. He is a very beautiful boy. I love his coloring.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff Robbie. Thanks for the update.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boo Boo is adorable, and I'm SO glad he is doing so much better again. I know how terribly worried you were about him.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It is really good to hear that Boo Boo is doing well. Such a handsome boy he is, and those pain in the butt boys do get a hold of one's heart, don't they?


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I love that Boo Boo is feeling better. He's a real sweet looking dog.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear he's doing better. He's just so gorgeous and sweet looking!

Kara


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous dog....but more important one that is loved much and taken care of so well.. Glad he is feeling better and hope the time to come is more uneventful and care free. Give him a big kiss and a belly rub for us. 
Estelle and the Bella Sisters


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Any update on BooBoo, Robbie and how did he get that name???


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am happy for you Robby. I know you were scared to death and so would I have been.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Glad he is doing better!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Flynn, Boo Boo is doing well given his age and heart but he hates the humid weather more then the heat so he sleeps more in the summer months, he does perk up in the evening. He loves the Bolonka who will engage in grooming, so the spend time licking each other everyday, my Havs do not do it and Misty hates it.

If you have not read it yet, the Havanese No# 14 Has an article on red color in Havanese and how it is a recessive gene. It's about a Breeder in New Zealand who was wild for Red and imported one from Europe, I think you will enjoy it, lots of info for you. 

When we named Boo Boo and Poohkey we gave them Foo Foo names because all the show dogs we had no matter how serious of a name, people would call them things like muffin, peanut, baby so we wanted to give people what they expected. When we got Yogi my Vet said you 'have' to give him a bear name...so you will have three bears.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Flynn, Boo Boo is doing well given his age and heart but he hates the humid weather more then the heat so he sleeps more in the summer months, he does perk up in the evening. He loves the Bolonka who will engage in grooming, so the spend time licking each other everyday, my Havs do not do it and Misty hates it.
> 
> If you have not read it yet, the Havanese No# 14 Has an article on red color in Havanese and how it is a recessive gene. It's about a Breeder in New Zealand who was wild for Red and imported one from Europe, I think you will enjoy it, lots of info for you.
> 
> When we named Boo Boo and Poohkey we gave them Foo Foo names because all the show dogs we had no matter how serious of a name, people would call them things like muffin, peanut, baby so we wanted to give people what they expected. When we got Yogi my Vet said you 'have' to give him a bear name...so you will have three bears.


Thank you so much, I am on HF so seldom now..I miss it but am on the computer way too much to get anything done, as are many of you, I know..
I will look at the post. I saw a little Havanese on line for sale in NC, under a supposed rescue site for 600.00..I will send it to you and you can see if it is near you..not that you want another, I know...I wonder if it is just puppy miller putting dog on rescue site?
Yes I can't wait to see the RED post..lol. Have to say I have almost given up...thanks Robbie. I love the names by the way!!! Smart vet to suggest 3 bears..lol..Hugs to all


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Robbie, is that the on line magazine??


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Boo Boo im so happy your doing better, sending you a hug & kiss *


----------

